# driver for USB 2.0, for WinXP SP2



## belledumonde (May 3, 2006)

i finally found out the chipset of my motherboard so i could install the right the driver for this new USB 2.0 card i got so it the transfer rate will be at high speed. BUT, there are only driver for versions of windows up to WinXP SP*1*. so now what? does anybody have a driver i can use for this or can anyone direct me to where i can find one? thanks!


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Please post make and model of the card. 
Sometimes the drivers are included in Windows. This may be why you can not find the driver.


----------



## belledumonde (May 3, 2006)

intex 4 port usb card usb 2.0

thats all that on the box. apart from that i dont know what the model is....

i dont think windows has its own driver coz its still not acting like a 2.0 card. transfer rate is still as slow as my 1.1 ports. i tried opening up my device manager, and its uh, empty. i made a post about my empty device manager in the Windows XP support forum and one about my slow card in the Removable Media Devices forum.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

When you plug a device into the hub, do you get a message saying "this device can perform faster"? If so, then its operating at USB 1.1 speed. Did the card come with a CD? If not, try this:
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/Other-DRIVERS-TOOLS/Others/INTEX-USB-4-Port.shtml


----------



## belledumonde (May 3, 2006)

no i dont, BUT its not faster. i mean for something thats supposed to have a transfer rate of 480mbps, its awfully slow taking 2 minutes to transfer 80mb of data. it did come with a CD, but there arent any appropriate drivers. i looked for one manually, searching through all the folders, and nothing for my Win XP SP2, only SP1. then i tried using the device manager, said it couldnt capture any newer software for the hardware from the cd. i'll try this link you gave, then we'll see if i cant make those ports speed up...


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

USB 2.0 has a transfer rate of 60 MB/s.


----------



## belledumonde (May 3, 2006)

even still, it shouldnt take 2 minutes to transfer 80mb.

i downloaded the driver you provided a link to. i thought i had it, but this thing is determined to push my patience to its limits. i double clicked the setup.exe and it shows that small setup window with a dark blue bar that goes up to 100%. i expect the installation window to appear but nothing. 

i dont get it. why wont the damn thing just do what its supposed to do? :upset:


----------

